# British contest finds scientifically perfect beauty



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 25, 2012)

> *Cod-damn gorgeous! The girl who works in a chip shop who has 'Britain's most beautiful face'
> *
> 
> Leonardo Da Vinci spent a lifetime trying to paint one. Scientists and mathematicians have puzzled for centuries over what makes one, while cosmetic surgeons have amassed fortunes striving to create one.
> ...





What a stunner. No fugly tan either.

Ratings? 

I'd say 9.5

edit: good video about her and the measurements they used


----------



## buff cat (Apr 25, 2012)

She's not my type.


----------



## Chelydra (Apr 25, 2012)

Breast size? She does have a nice face though.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Apr 25, 2012)

She's gorgeous. Seen prettier though. I give her a... 8.5.


----------



## Oturan (Apr 25, 2012)

she _is_ pretty..not gonna lie


----------



## αce (Apr 25, 2012)

Beyond gorgeous.


----------



## Owl (Apr 25, 2012)

I must admit that she's beautiful, but I've seen better.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

_British contest finds scientifically perfect beauty _


shut the hell up


----------



## Circe (Apr 25, 2012)

Flow said:


> _British contest finds scientifically perfect beauty _
> 
> 
> shut the hell up


Was waiting for a reply like this.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 25, 2012)

8.5/10 for the face. I prefer darker hair and brown eyes though.


----------



## EJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Circe said:


> Was waiting for a reply like this.



She is pretty imo, just the whole "perfect" just made me lol.


----------



## buff cat (Apr 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 







quick search produces much cuter girls, in my opinion. And they're everywhere, not just on the internet. Haha, perfect.


----------



## AmigoOne (Apr 25, 2012)

non-explody said:


> quick search produces much cuter girls, in my opinion. And they're everywhere, not just on the internet. Haha, perfect.



No modification allowed. No makeup, surgery, this and that.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2012)

That is absolute hogwash.

Beauty is subjective, it's a matter of opinion, and as such cannot be explained through science. 

But she IS pretty.


----------



## Circe (Apr 25, 2012)

AmigoOne said:


> No modification allowed. No makeup, surgery, this and that.


To be frank, she doesn't look much different from any other lass you'd pull off the street, made-up or no.

Of course, we needn't discuss how idiotic it is to try to establish objective beauty.


----------



## Syed (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd give her an 9 based on her face, then again I have a thing for blondes so my judgement is probably skewed.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 25, 2012)

Her left eye is higher than her right and it looks like she's got a cleft lip...


----------



## Bill G (Apr 26, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Her left eye is higher than her right and it looks like she's got a cleft lip...



My thoughts exactly.

1.5/10 would not bang.


----------



## Disquiet (Apr 26, 2012)

Not furry enough.


----------



## Sasori (Apr 26, 2012)

Not my type but damn she is beautiful.

Her face is the most symmetrical I've ever seen.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 26, 2012)

_Scientifically_ perfect beauty?  How is that even possible?

And who else is surprised that she's a blue-eyed blonde?


----------



## Karsh (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I have seen studies that have concluded that symmetry is central to what is generally thought of as beautiful to humans and that bodies that are generally considered more attractive are proportional relative to their height, so I think the title is justified in this sense, and it certainly makes sense when looking at the bulk of the "sex symbols" and just generally taking a look around at what people will compliment on freely.

I think she is very beuatiful (except her cleft lip is a bit distracting), but in the end "it's not beautiful because it's beautiful, it's beautiful because you like it."

/edit: it's interesting that a lot of people are drawn to symmetry in general, even in architecture, design, color patters, their own clothes matching or mistmatching in a way to match so to speak and so on.
Gardens too, people often try to tweak what is in nature to fit proportionality ideals. Having these concepts brings forth a lot of positive adjectives such as "elegant," "charming" and so on.


----------



## Psychic (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely, 10/10. She reminds me of this one actress...forgot her name.


----------



## Blue (Apr 26, 2012)

>Her name is Colgate
>Not showing her teeth

Something's rotten here... :amazed


----------



## Karsh (Apr 26, 2012)

Blue said:


> >Her name is Colgate
> >Not showing her teeth
> 
> Something's rotten here... :amazed



Worst (best?) pun I've seen today


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

She is pretty but that's about it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 26, 2012)

Blue said:


> >Her name is Colgate
> >Not showing her teeth
> 
> Something's rotten here... :amazed



British people have crooked teeth, not yellow ones


----------



## DremolitoX (Apr 26, 2012)

non-explody said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emma watson isn't that pretty. She has the face of a teenage boy.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Apr 26, 2012)

She is very pretty, but not exactly my type. I'm not that into blondes.

Also I doubt there is a "perfect" beauty. Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Roman (Apr 26, 2012)

Other people have already mentioned the futility of judging beauty from an objective pov. What one finds beautiful or ugly is almost completely subjective. She may be symmetrically perfect, but I will say that I've seen better myself. I prefer brunettes myself and I've been starting to like redheads as well lately.


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 26, 2012)

aww she's hot alright but not that hot to be the most beautiful


----------



## impersonal (Apr 26, 2012)

Meh. She doesn't really fit the pseudo-scientific (read: NOT SCIENTIFIC) proportions. Daily mail crap.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 26, 2012)

She looks pretty.


----------



## HolyDemon (Apr 26, 2012)

6/10

Might be interested if I get along with her, must be due to me not into British look

And she was wearing make up. No way you can have that rosy cheek and glossy lip without wearing some. And her eyelashes look suspiciously fake. I thought it was supposed to be a "natural" beauty contest


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2012)

At a quick glance I can definitely say she is one of the most beautiful  women I have ever seen, however as I continue to look at her, I begin to  feel intimidated.

And actually it has been shown before that it is possible to be "too beautiful" which may be what this girl classifies as.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm speechless. If that's how she looks without makeup...


----------



## On and On (Apr 26, 2012)

Looks like your standard blue-eyed, blonde-haired Caucasian woman. SURPRISE!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

What's wrong with her upper lip? Someone punch her in the mouth?


But as far as these things go she's actually not bad. I was expecting a generic ugly skank like always. Does she at least have ghastly fake tits on a rail-thin body?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 26, 2012)

8/10. Symmetry is not beauty


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 26, 2012)

she a'ight.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 26, 2012)

Weak, watery blue eyes, bordering on grey (like mine); cleft lip. 

Beauty is ultimately subjective, regardless of this junk.


----------



## Leon (Apr 26, 2012)

She's pretty, but your jaw wouldn't drop if you saw her walking down the street. Scientific beauty is a pointless concept.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 26, 2012)

i think she looks pretty good


----------



## On and On (Apr 26, 2012)

Goova said:


> 8/10. Symmetry is not beauty



Says the person with the Lana Del Ray avy, oh.my.fucking.god life is too ironic sometimes 




Leon said:


> She's pretty, but your jaw wouldn't drop if you saw her walking down the street. Scientific beauty is a pointless concept.



Pretty much this. Honestly I give her a 7.5. Scientific beauty = looking as average as possible from what I'm seeing 

"Scientific beauty" takes everything personal and subjective out of beauty, period. Unsurprising "the most scientifically beautiful" woman turned out to be a blue-eyed blonde


----------



## Toroxus (Apr 26, 2012)

Trolls!
The concept of beauty is designed to be diverse because of Genetic Variance and Natural Selection. It's the same thing with taste. There is no such thing as "perfection" in Biology and it's impossible to get even remotely close to it.

ITT: Nordic males thinking Nordic females look the best. Shocker.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

That's her again.

She's not so good there.


----------



## On and On (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, not nearly as sexy the second time around.

She's British sexy

"Cheeky", if you will



I like her poofy-shouldered blouse tho


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 26, 2012)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> Not furry enough.


Seconded.

Also lol at objectifying the subjective.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 26, 2012)

She's pretty, but far from perfect.


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 26, 2012)

i believe that they are talking in terms of face proportion , her face is perfect enough.


----------



## αce (Apr 26, 2012)

She's still hot the second time.
Don't kid yourself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Proportions are for sissy scientists. Give me something sexy.


----------



## On and On (Apr 26, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> She's still hot the second time.
> Don't kid yourself.



she looks ordinary as a fucking sidewalk


----------



## ExoSkel (May 18, 2012)

I think the scientists judge the beauty quality based upon how symmetrical the face is.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 18, 2012)

She's a very good looking girl but personal preference always plays a part and I have seen a lot of girls I think are more beautiful.

Gabzilla for a start


----------



## Xyloxi (May 18, 2012)

I'm disappointed, I thought the thread was titled "British contest finds scientifically perfect bunny".


----------



## Drums (May 18, 2012)

In that pic, its obvious that she's wearing lipstick. 
Anyways, she does seem to have an almost symmetrical face, but to me, in terms of beauty and my personal POV on it, she's nothing special. Just another cute girl.


----------



## xenopyre (May 18, 2012)

She looks French for some reason  also not my type I prefer redheads .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 18, 2012)

She's not wearing a whole lot of make up in the picture right?

If so, then she is very pretty... But perfection? There's no such thing...


----------



## Bishop (May 18, 2012)

Wow, blond hair a blue eyes eh?

Nice, sorta looks like Miranda from ME2


----------



## Golden Circle (May 18, 2012)

6/10. Would not bang.

Also, I know a girl who looks way more beautiful than that. She's 17/18.

Also, check out this chick:[sp]Way more beautiful than the OP.[/sp]


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2012)

Articles like the one in the OP make me temporarily hate white people.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 18, 2012)

I wonder if they accounted for the fact most people's heads are crooked due to a weak muscle on the left that gives out when you are two years old. (It's at seven to eight o'clock in case you're wondering. Compare it to the right; the right one is thicker.) The head usually leer slightly to the right, such as in Bishop's sig.

Judging by how wonky her chin is and the different length eyebrows, I'd say they haven't.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

So you have to be *white* and have symmetrical to be attractive...


----------



## TSC (May 19, 2012)

She pretty cute. I would bang.

Perfect? Not really as perfection is nonexistent but would be fine for me. Love blondes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 19, 2012)

Pretty but not perfect.


----------



## lacey (May 19, 2012)

Perfection is _imperfection_.

She is pretty though.


----------



## Karsh (May 19, 2012)

jesus christ people still care about this?

just put up a thread somewhere about who you think is hottest ffs 



Gunners said:


> Articles like the one in the OP make me temporarily hate white people.



rolls eyes


----------



## Kahvehane (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _It's all about perspective, really..._


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 19, 2012)

She is pretty, but I keep on getting distracted by that small gap in between her lips....


----------



## ragnara (May 19, 2012)

7/10 

She's not bad but nowhere near perfect. Saying science found the scientifically perfect beauty is as believable as saying they found the perfect hobby, or picture, or music.


----------



## Soul (May 19, 2012)

She is very pretty.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 20, 2012)

She is beautiful, indeed. But hers is not the only type of beauty of the world. 

Beauty does not always lie in symmetry.

There is also beauty in the imperfect, in oddities, in the lack of symmetry. It does not have to follow classical notions of symmetry all the time. 

"She has no arms or hands, although the stump of her upper right arm extends just to her breast. Her left foot has been severed, and her face is badly scarred, with her nose torn at the tip, and her lower lip gouged out. Fortunately, her facial mutilations have been treated and are barely visible, except for minor scarring visible only up close. The big toe of her right foot has been cut off, and her torso is covered with scars, including a particularly large one between her shoulder blades, one that covers her shoulder, and one covering the tip of her breast where her left nipple was torn out. 

     Yet she is considered one of the most beautiful female figures in the world. When the romantic poet Heinrich Heine saw her he called her 'Notre-Dame de la Beaut?.'

     He was refering to the Venus de Milo."​
From: _Visualizing the Disabled Body: The Classical Nude and the Fragmented Torso_
By: Lennard Davis


----------



## T4R0K (May 20, 2012)

Nice face.

I'm not overwhelmed.

@Rainbow Dash : wow ! that one I find much prettier !!


----------



## Magicbullet (May 20, 2012)

Cersei Lannister?


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

It is a beautiful face.


----------



## Spock (May 20, 2012)

Alluring. 
I love blondes, I'm biased.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Also, check out this chick:[sp]Way more beautiful than the OP.[/sp]



No matter, I changed my mind.


----------



## Distance (May 20, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## Ultra (May 20, 2012)

That gap in the middle of her lips completely ruins everything. I don't know why but... it takes at least 3 points off her on a scale of 1-10. I can't get over it.


----------

